# Someone explain barn cameras, please



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I probably need a barn cam, too. The barn is metal, and a LONG way from the house.

Someone with experience, please summarize what is available and post helpful links. Please!


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a question about them too (hope you dont mind Alice). Is there a way watch your girls when you are gone? Say like shopping or at a show? Besides like the web hosting type?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I have some tech experience with this, so I'll chime in and maybe someone with even MORE tech experience will chime in after me.

You can get barn cameras in two different flavors: The security kind, and the baby monitor kind.

The baby monitor kind is easy to set up. You just plug in your base with your video screen (most have detachable, belt-clip video screens) and hang up and plug in/add batteries to the camera(s) where ever you want the camera(s) to be. They run between $150-270.00. I haven't found any that give you remote access (while you are shopping or at a show). Most of the ones I have found also allow two way talking, so that if you are in the barn, you can talk to someone who is in the house. Also, most of them are wireless.

The security kind requires someone of the geek persuasion to set up. They can be wired or wireless. They often provide one-way sound and, if they are hooked up to your computer, rather than a television, can provide streaming video which you can access via the web. (Sorry Donna, but I don't know of any that do NOT require you to have a site that is hosted...although you CAN host your own site if you have internet with a static IP address.) Cameras can run anywhere from $20 each (for a basic, wireless webcam) to $700 each (for an infrared, hidden, 360 degree, motion detecting, encrypted wireless, yadda, yadda, yadda, state-of-the-art camera). The main tech thing about them is installing and setting up the software on your computer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

This is the one that Shyanne uses. http://www.foalingcamera.com/wired_barn_cameras_overview.html
And the one I am looking at getting. I'm waiting for spring when the ground is thawed so we can bury the cable. She said that they put the cable in plastic conduit before burring it. Other points she made...wired is better than wireless for clear picture. Infared is a waste of money...doesn't work good. Black and white is better than color. She said that the Riverwind company has great customer service and will answer all questions. 
The one that Jill is getting from the other thread looks interesting though.. less expensive. I wonder if it's because it's an indoor model. So that makes me wonder if it would survive the cold here. IDK. Here is that one http://www.amazon.com/Foscam-FI8918...10G6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328874907&sr=8-2
I think I will go with the one Shyanne has though because I know it works good from watching her goats have babies on it. I like it that others can watch too


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

We use a simple (cheap) wireless security type (2 camera set-up.. in color with night vision.. but I leave a light on at night for a better image) I paid right around $100, (wal-mart online) almost 5 years ago. Back then, I had them in a metal barn, about 100 feet or so, from the house.. decent pictures (it was not a direct shot to the house & the tv.. so it was going thru several walls..thick old oak) Three years ago, we moved the cameras to the kidding barn near the house (wood, not metal).. images were MUCH clearer.. this year, we'll watch does on a 40inch flat screen in my new add-on.. about 8 feet from the barn.. SO.. it BETTER be crystal clear pics LOL. 

It's been the best $100 investment we've ever made.... we rarely ever have does kidding during the night anymore (I think it's because we NEVER go outside to check.. back when we had to go out at night. ... it would wake them up.. they'd get up, move around and go into labor.. now most kids sometime after breakfast)... When a doe gets within 2 days of her due date, she moves to the kidding barn, to one of the 2 pens with a camera.. we set an alarm, wake up every hour to hour & half.. turn on the tv.. watch everyone for a few minutes and go back to sleep.. (I never could get warmed up and back to sleep when we were getting dressed and going outside... about the time I'd fall asleep.. it was time to get up and check again)... Even AFTER kidding, I use the cameras.. we turn the kidding barn into the night time sleeping area for the kids.. I'm able to keep an eye on them too... making sure there are no *dog-piles* when they get chilly.. I find myself just watching the kids jumping & playing.. I watch A LOT of GOAT TV, each spring LOL.... I'm thinking about switching to wired cameras next year.. I'd like to have 4 (one for each pen)...

Alice, in your situation with the barn being metal and a long ways off.... I don't know if this cheap type would work for you or not.. maybe do what we did.. build a kidding barn by the house!!!! a small one might be cheaper & easier then an expensive long distance camera set-up)

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

After looking at this one: http://www.google.com/products/cata...gc2T7eNL6vXiALw6JTQCg&sqi=2&ved=0CLkBEPMCMAE#

and the reviews on Amazon about it, I'm thinking of getting this one. (or trying to talk my husband into it.

http://www.amazon.com/Summer-Infant...62AK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328977820&sr=8-2

Our barn is a metal barn and about 250 ft from the house (according to my husband.) I want one that does not require me to bury wires. So I'm hoping the one above will be what I'm looking for.


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

bknthesdle said:


> Our barn is a metal barn and about 250 ft from the house (according to my husband.) I want one that does not require me to bury wires. So I'm hoping the one above will be what I'm looking for.


It is my understanding that METAL, DISTANCE and WIRELESS don't work well together. I think Yarrow was saying that in her post too.

I am getting some cheap ($40 each) wired cameras and installing them in two different barns (the farthest being over 300 ft. away, one all metal and the other with a metal roof). I spoke to customer service the other day (prior to purchase) and asked how to put an extension on the 80 ft. cable that came with it. I was told to use RJ-11 phone wire, as the cameras I am getting have phone jack type connections. I found a place on-line that sells 100ft. sections of wire with ends for $6 each. So for less than $30 above camera price I can run conduit, wire (w/connecting couplers) 380 ft. to my house, per camera. http://www.harborfreight.com/weatherproof-color-security-camera-with-night-vision-95914.html

I installed one of these cameras in our barn last year and was AMAZED at the quality of the picture and I have been bound and determined to get more for the new kidding barn for this season.

Read reviews...You will learn a lot. These cameras are EASY. I had a baby goat chew the wire that went into the TV last year and they sell a replacement for $10 (+shipping). There are economical options out there. 

I am further considering purchasing a DVR for $120. A 4-channel will allow you to click back and forth between cameras full-screen and record what is going on if you have to leave so that you don't have to wonder "what happened?" while you were gone. 

Keep shopping....lots of options out there!


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have one similar to this at the moment...http://www.bestbuy.com/site/D-Link+-+Wireless-N+Network+Surveillance+Camera/1415148.p?id=1218256568220&skuId=1415148&st=security%20camera&cp=1&lp=6It runs off an IP address and requires a password...(wireless depends on the router for service)
This is the one I would like to get...http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Linksys+-+Wireless-N+Internet+Home+Monitoring+Camera/9506652.p;jsessionid=8522299DF03A5AB2D4657BE772B861A6.bbolsp-app02-14?id=1218116137449&skuId=9506652&st=security%20camera&cp=1&lp=1 with this one I could set up a web cam site for kidding, etc.

with both you could check in from anywhere online with a password and view the camera. There is also the possibility of adding more cameras to the system.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for posting this!! I am NOT tech savvy at all, but I want a barn cam. Can't figure out the least expensive option for my needs.

I have a metal barn, about 350ft-370ft from the house. I have NO home internet. I just want something I can watch them on, something simple that won't cause a mental melt down because I can't figure out how to set it up....... 

Was thinking about those baby monitors that have a lil screen to view on, but dunno if they would reach as far as I need them too..... I hate gadgets, but need something other than being horribly grouchy during kidding season because I don't sleep.. :grump:


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

The wireless are pretty good, if there is interferance (metal barn, etc.) it wouldn't hurt to get a video transmitter with it...like these http://www.vfmstore.com/tr24.htm


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

this will help explain some of the questions too....http://www.brickhousesecurity.com/about-wireless-video-security-cameras.html


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Minelson said:


> This is the one that Shyanne uses. http://www.foalingcamera.com/wired_barn_cameras_overview.html
> And the one I am looking at getting. I'm waiting for spring when the ground is thawed so we can bury the cable. She said that they put the cable in plastic conduit before burring it. Other points she made...wired is better than wireless for clear picture. Infared is a waste of money...doesn't work good. Black and white is better than color. She said that the Riverwind company has great customer service and will answer all questions.
> The one that Jill is getting from the other thread looks interesting though.. less expensive. I wonder if it's because it's an indoor model. So that makes me wonder if it would survive the cold here. IDK. Here is that one http://www.amazon.com/Foscam-FI8918...10G6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328874907&sr=8-2
> I think I will go with the one Shyanne has though because I know it works good from watching her goats have babies on it. I like it that others can watch too


The one I use has options, you can watch it directly to a TV, computer using a Dazzle, (which is what I do) I use it to the computer so I can stream it ON LINE. Camstreams.com ( stream host) is FREE and you can watch your stream from anywhere, even your phone if you need to check in  You can have chat or no chat . Its a great place to stream from.

When using a non ifrared camera, you will need to leave a light on at the barn, which isnt a problem because you want to have one in case of night time foaling/ kidding. The infrared you wont need a light however you will see dust particles, makes it hard to watch IMO.

As for the wireless they tend to work OK if your close but the further away the wind, rain and even sun will effect the reception at times. If there are trees in the direct line that will effect reception also. Also your microwave


----------



## PossumRidgeFarm (Feb 12, 2012)

We have 7 Foscam wireless cameras using Blue Iris Software. The software was about 50 Dollars and the Foscam Cameras were about 100 dollars each. The Blue Iris does everything, we can watch and listen to the cameras from any PC or phone in the house. My husband also watches them from work on the internet. If you set it up it also uploads pictures every 20 seconds or so to our website. You can check it out our goat and chicken barns at www.possumridgefarms.com.


----------

